# MY HOW-TO Install a 2001 Mitsubishi Galant GTZ Spoiler on a 1995-1999 Nissan Maxima



## maxedout97maxima (Dec 2, 2002)

NOTE: Use General Judgment (a.k.a Common Sense) when doing mods like these this is just what I did to install this spoiler on my car I’m just offering some help I’m not liable for you drilling a hole in your car or messing something up OK! If you cannot attempt to do this take it to a body shop they have more experience w/fitment issues and putting parts on cars!






























Tools:
1. Drill
2. A few small drill bits
3. A ratchet and some sockets
4. Silicone
5. Another person (4 hands are better than one, my wife helped me, it took us about 2 hours to install it)
6. Longer bolts and lock washers than what came w/the spoiler (take the spoiler to the local hardware store and get different length bolts and check the threads to make sure they fit)
7. Marker
8. Wire taps (to tap into the brake light wiring)


NOTE: This spoiler was made to fit a Mitsubishi Galant’s trunk it is flat all the way across and I put it on my 1997 Nissan Maxima and the Maxima’s trunk is rounded on the ends so it DOES NOT FIT EXCATLY flush on the ends it’s like ¼” off but must bee seen up close to recognize it. I have had my spoiler on my car for 3 years w/no problems at all.


The GTZ spoiler will come w/some short bolts (because it was made for a Galant trunk and the Galant trunk is thinner than a Maxima trunk, also the Maximas trunk has two walls to drill through) about an 1” long you will need to buy some bolts that are about 1 ½” long to go all the way through the trunk to tighten into the spoiler. The spoiler will come with a template and a rubber gasket center the gasket and template on the trunk lid and mark your drill points w/a marker. Drill a pilot hole in all the 5 places, two each side for the spoiler bolts and one on the left side for the L.E.D. brake wiring to go through. You will need to drill through both walls on the trunk. Please be patient will all this drilling your holes need to line up. Place the spoiler on the trunk lid and test fit your holes to see if they are straight if they are remove the spoiler and then apply some silicone in around the holes and on the bottom on the spoiler. Tighten down all your bolts to a good and snug hand tight fit. Then run your brake light wiring to the brake light wiring then tap into the ground and the power of the brake light and then splice into it.


If you have any more questions or comments please email me [email protected]


I also would like to know if any other Maxima guys have this spoiler and would like to add to these install instructions.


http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/24211/5


Thank You!
-Will


----------



## Swangin Chrome (Mar 5, 2004)

looks nice


----------



## maxedout97maxima (Dec 2, 2002)




----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

I think that wing looks way better on your car than the OEM wing would. Very nice mod. :cheers:


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

+1, I don't think it looks bad at all...just don't like the fitment near the trunk edge. Otherwise it looks really great.


----------

